# First bulk



## secondhandsoul (Feb 6, 2012)

Hey guys,

I've been training religiously for nearly two years and whilst the first year and a half was about losing weight im currently on my first bulk. I've been upping my macros and feel comfortable with what im eating and when but I can't work out why the more I eat the hungrier im getting. I literally just ate four eggs. Two wholemeal pita and 100g of lean mince and before id finished it im starving. Probably more so than before I ate it? Last meals in the day are becoming stressful as I know I can't eat again until tomorrow and going to bed hungry just sucks. Although breakfast is always amazing lol. Is this a common problem? Im not on cycle at the moment. I wanted to see what kind of gains I can make just from food increase. Im eating 150 calories over maintenance at the moment. Id say it was clean with wholemeal pita being probably the dirtiest thing I use in my diet. No cheat meals, ever. Im 61kg at the moment, female and training heavy with a little cardio after every session 5 days a week. It's still early days but losing weight is **** easy compared to bulking. Any ideas or advice would be appreciated. Cheers.


----------



## Maza1987 (Oct 15, 2012)

Hello.

I'm quite new to this myself, but my two cents is that 150kals over maintenance isn't sufficient to see results.

I'm on 3k a day and am gaining about a 1kg a week. I think you would need to go to at least 500 above maintenance.

Good luck.


----------



## khani3 (Nov 17, 2012)

Hi

Hope you well

"Your body is like a guide for you". It tells you when you need to eat. If you have just eaten and still hungry, I am afraid to say you may not have eaten enough. Try increasing your portions; remember you're training very hard and your body needs the energy. I try to explain in short but it does actually requires detailed explanation.

When you don't eat for a long period you metabolism slows down and goes in to a defence mode, using energy from different means. However after a long period you can have side effects and much more complex issues. Don't want to scare you so will not go into it.

You have been dieting for 1.5 years and now that you are eating more your body are not used to this.

Try increasing your meals and make sure you are getting all the nutrients your body require (Protein, carbs and fat). Once your body gets used to this, it should hopefully be ok but can take some time. For now if you can just listen to your body and try snacking in-between meals (It helps). And yes as suggested a surplus of 500 calories should be fine.

What is your calorie intake as of today?


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

Maza1987 said:


> Hello.
> 
> I'm quite new to this myself, but my two cents is that 150kals over maintenance isn't sufficient to see results.
> 
> ...


I'd cut back on the cals mate if you are gaining 1kg a week, no way is all that muscle.


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

secondhandsoul said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I've been training religiously for nearly two years and whilst the first year and a half was about losing weight im currently on my first bulk. I've been upping my macros and feel comfortable with what im eating and when but I can't work out why the more I eat the hungrier im getting. I literally just ate four eggs. Two wholemeal pita and 100g of lean mince and before id finished it im starving. Probably more so than before I ate it? Last meals in the day are becoming stressful as I know I can't eat again until tomorrow and going to bed hungry just sucks. Although breakfast is always amazing lol. Is this a common problem? Im not on cycle at the moment. I wanted to see what kind of gains I can make just from food increase. Im eating 150 calories over maintenance at the moment. Id say it was clean with wholemeal pita being probably the dirtiest thing I use in my diet. No cheat meals, ever. Im 61kg at the moment, female and training heavy with a little cardio after every session 5 days a week. It's still early days but losing weight is **** easy compared to bulking. Any ideas or advice would be appreciated. Cheers.


I would wonder as a woman, why you have time of cycle? you use a dose that to low to affect the liver at all (under 20mg/orals/day); you have no PCT issues and androgens do not "build up" with orals, owing to the 8 hour half life of anavar or winny.

However, up to you.

I suggest you use a bod pod every 4 weeks to measure your BF% progress as its incredibly accurate and repeatable (i go on about it in my journal).

Generally, if you where to put 1kg of muscle in a week, muscle is 75% water, so its 250g of protein; if 100% of the protein you ingested in excess of maintenance calories became muscle (could only happen on more AAS than you're taking) then that would be 250g/7days, or about 35g/day.

Now if you normally do a 1hour workout, and you're bulking/training harder, even on AAS, how much "harder" (ie how many more cals) will your training take? well over 5 days, lets say a 1hour session burns 400cals, and you train 25% harder (do you think you can? then you burn 500cals- so you need an extra 100cals, or 25g of carbs on workout days.... lets say every day, so you're always anabolic..

so thats 35g of protein, and 25g of extra carbs per day, to put on 1kg of muscle...

here's a news flash, guys on 1g+ of test do not put on 1kg of muscle in a week...

eat more by all means- if you can't do a bod pod reading, then measure your bi's, thighs, hips and waist... and if thighs and waist increase... well it aint muscle.. you get the idea.



Maza1987 said:


> Hello.
> 
> I'm quite new to this myself, but my two cents is that 150kals over maintenance isn't sufficient to see results.
> 
> ...


mate If you read my journal, my after dinner desert is 3000cal... every night... I'm on close to 6k cal/day.. I take 1g/week test, and 1g/week tren, and every workout day I take a pre workout shot that has 2.5mg mtren+50mg dbol+100mg test suspension (and double that on leg day).

I've put on 1.5kg in the past 3 weeks....... I run a bod pod BF analysis every month, next one due is 3rd Dec, to see if my weight increase is more muscle than fat.. (2nd of nov I was 8.1% and 104.5kg, yesterday i was 106kg).

Lets say I doubt that at 1kg/week its any more than 50% muscle if you're lucky, and if you're natural it wouldn't even be that..



Galaxy said:


> I'd cut back on the cals mate if you are gaining 1kg a week, no way is all that muscle.


exactly...


----------



## secondhandsoul (Feb 6, 2012)

Cheers Aus I always appreciate your input. Since using orals my liver and kidneys have both had tests causing me to go to hospital for further tests. Im not saying the orals are solely responsible and if I had the money id happily stay on all the time but funds are limited so im exploring all avenues of putting on lean mass as I know im not eating enough I wanted to put that right to maximise gains when I jump back on before xmas. Im not worried about how quickly I put on mass as too much too soon will raise awkward questions with family and work 

I could probably do with lowering cardio at this point as I burn about 500 calories from this after an hour weight session but im trying to keep fat gain on the low side.


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

secondhandsoul said:


> Cheers Aus I always appreciate your input. Since using orals my liver and kidneys have both had tests causing me to go to hospital for further tests. Im not saying the orals are solely responsible and if I had the money id happily stay on all the time but funds are limited so im exploring all avenues of putting on lean mass as I know im not eating enough I wanted to put that right to maximise gains when I jump back on before xmas. Im not worried about how quickly I put on mass as too much too soon will raise awkward questions with family and work
> 
> I could probably do with lowering cardio at this point as I burn about 500 calories from this after an hour weight session but im trying to keep fat gain on the low side.


Ok. Fair enough.

There's two other aspects; you've hit one- reduce your cardio a bit, and perhaps drop back to 4 days weights/week if bulking. Recovery is really important.

I paid for an hour each for both me and my wife/training partner with Dorian Yates; he said I needed to put on some more muscle (well quite a bit really) before I go in a comp next year; my wife only needs a bit more he said (figure class; shes really moved on since the avi pic, especially in the past 10months- but 60mg/day winstrol and 100mg/week equipoise does that..) so we both cut back to 4 days/week weights and dropped cardio back to 3x week..

so far no fatter.. but keeping an eye on things with bod pod BF% readings every 4 weeks...

if you take a slow/steady approach to gaining, I would say you should shoot for about 1kg/month natural weight gain


----------

